# Drawing from the right side of the brain - Experience



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi people! I found a book called "Drawing from the right side of the brain", by Betty Edwards. It's interesting, as it talks about how the brain works in the activity of drawing. It's also a learning book, it seems to be used for dictating some kind of course with it, I think you get the idea 

So, I decided to post my experiencie with it, as I'm an Artist in progress, to have a record about it and just... share jajajajajaja

I will talk about "We" as the "audience" of the book, in this case, Me 



We are first asked to draw 4 preliminar drawings. The Idea is to do something fast. With a bit of detail, yes, but something with 30' of work approx.

1st: A person. With no rules, just a person, from our mind. Yep, it sucked, I did not want to do it, I just didn't felt confortable with drawing from my mind.

I let a few days pass between 1st and 2nd, cuz I didn't have enough time u.u

2nd: A face. Again, no rules, but just from our mind. This time I was more prejudiced. Some of you may know, drawing from my mind was something imposible, all my draws ended up as the 1st or just didn't end up  . This one I think it's a bit different, it's not good, but It's something

3rd: We must draw our hand. No rules, but I couldn't use an image, it must be watching my hand. Was funny (? I really liked the result, thought it would be worse.

4th: A chair. Same as 3rd. It could be better, but I liked it.


That's all I've done. It should last 2 months approx. So... Will try to post here at least 1 time per week ^^

See you later!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That book sounds wonderful for learning and practice.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am going through that book myself! Love it! I am learning a lot! How clever you are FanKi to post it here and share your progress!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your experience with us  It's seems really interesting.
And on a side not I really like the drawing of your hand  lol It made me laugh


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Susan, glad you are using it and happy to see you like it, I found very useful it's explanation about the brain, I really liked it



Erilia said:


> And on a side not I really like the drawing of your hand  lol It made me laugh


Hm, it's my favourite, so deal with it (? jajajajaja

Thanks Erilia ^^


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

So, I'm here again!

This time, the books asks for copying an image, but by looking it the other way around.

It's a Picasso portrait (given by the book). I like it, guess it's quite similar to the original ^^

Next task... drawing 2 more pictures (to election) with the same methodology.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> That book sounds wonderful for learning and practice.


I agree with Terry!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice job on the copy of the Picasso drawing


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This book sure does look like something I'd like to try doing. Too much going on right now though.

I think you did a fantastic job on your Picasso drawing.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

This is one of the best art books out there. I't deals with the psychology of creativity and gives exorcises that help unlock that creativity. I still do some of those exorcises to this day before I begin drawing.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you Terry and Erilia! 

You should try it Terry, seems to be great and is working for me ^^


----------

